# My kitten has been attacked by a neighbours dog



## Debbie Upton (Jan 27, 2007)

Last Wednesday my two kittens (six months old) were outside in our garden, and as they are young I supervise them. Because of our neighbours dogs I always try to take them out in the garden when she takes them for a walk (They are two huge grey Siberian huskies). Unfortunately the dogs arrived back while my kittens happened to be in her garden. Mia was able to get over the fence first but unfortunately Sam didn't make it in time and he was savaged by the one of the dogs - who could not be restrained despite both dogs being on leads at the time. Sam had to be pulled from the dogs mouth to release him. I obviously saw this and was I was of course screaming and very distressed. Luckily my kitchen door was open and he flew inside and behind my kitchen cabinets. I had to get him to the vet quickly and phoned to say I was on my way, but had to physically dis-assemble my kitchen to get him out.
While doing so my neighbour called and said she would pay the vets bill.
I got Sam to the vet, and very fortunately he was not badly injured but had a lot of bite marks, puncture wounds and was obviously very traumatised. Since he has been home from the vet his sister Mia has been extremely aggressive, growling and spitting at her brother to the point that we cannot leave them in the same room as each other. Sam is bewildered by this and obviously doesn't understand. I could maybe understand this at first because he would have smelt of dog but she is still behaving aggressively several days afterwards. I wonder if someone has had any experience of how to deal with this kind of behaviour.
I have a further problem with my neighbour as she has refused to pay the vets bill, even though it is only £21. She was also very aggressive to me, accusing me of trying to intimidate her, and said our cat shouldn't have been in her garden. She appears to think that as dogs can sometimes go for cats that nothing untoward has happened, despite the fact that the dogs were on leads and unable to be controlled (my neighbour is only small, about 5 foot tall). It happened so fast and I certainly didn't think something like that would happen. I did contact the Police regarding the above but because it happened on private land they are not interested.
I also know for a fact that the dogs have made two unprovoked attacks on other dogs in our village since Christmas, which unfortunately have not been reported to the police as the dog owners did not want to cause trouble. I have informed our local Public Protection officer, and he has said that they will offer her some advice to control her dogs. However, I am not prepared to let the matter rest there, as I have to live next to her and am worried sick about my kittens. And to be obvious, it could be a child next time as well. I do not want to see the dogs put to sleep, just properly controlled and trained so my cats (and other animals) will be safe. The dogs also live outside in all weathers, although they have a shed they can go into, so apart from when they have a walk they are always outside and can see my kittens through the trellis fencing. I live in a small village in South Wales and my neighbour has only been living here for 6 months, having moved from Monmouth. I am wondering (if suspiciously) if she has got something to hide, for example if the dogs have a previous history of attacking other animals. I would be extremely grateful for any help in this matter.[/b]


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm glad that Sam came through this OK, as you obviously know this could have had a much worse outcome. Mia is probably reacting to a number of things; first she was also mentally traumatized, having to escape your neighbor's yard, then Sam smells like dog, like the vets office, strange people and is injured. All things that will make her uncomfortable. Try taking a towel, rubbing it on Mia, then on Sam, and back on Mia to mingle their scents. You can also put a drop of vanilla extract on the back of their necks to help make them smell the same. Using Rescue Remedy or Feliway atomizers for a while can help reduce the stress. And I would supervise their interaction until things calm down. It may take a while, like a few weeks, you make even have to go through a re-introduction process with them. But I'd try the scent mingling and th RR or Feliway first.

Regarding the vet bills, I don't know UK law, but I'm pretty sure that here in the US you wouldn't have a leg to stand on as you and the cats were trespassing on your neighbor's property. 

The dogs definitely sound like they are out of control, but you have reported them to the local authorities. Unfortunately, as wrong as it may be, they're likely not to do anything unless they get several more complaints or they hurt a human. I hope that you will make your kittens indoor only cats or that you only let them out supervised on a leash and stay in your own yard. Many cats live wonderful lives like this. 

BTW...welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

What a scary experience 8O I'm glad you and your kittens are OK.



doodlebug said:


> Try taking a towel, rubbing it on Mia, then on Sam, and back on Mia to mingle their scents. You can also put a drop of vanilla extract on the back of their necks to help make them smell the same.


I have successfully used these techniques when my cats showed aggression toward each other. The problem could be the strange smells, but I'm also wondering if the kittens can see the dogs or any other animals from your home? Sometimes the site of another animal can cause a cat to become overstimulated and attack whoever is nearby, because they can't get to the intruder outside.

If you google "new cat introductions" and "redirected aggression" you will find more tips on helping your cats to be friends again.

I don't know the laws in the UK to address your other questions, but maybe one of our many UK members can help.

Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Just wanted to mention that another member is dealing with a similar issue with aggressive dogs:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=38981

Maybe you can help each other and share info :wink:


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

My cats act like that when one comes back from the vet. What works for me is to take a drop of pure lavander oil and rub it on both of them. 

I'm sorry about what happened.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm sorry for your kitty, Sam.
However, I'm going to review the facts here:

Neighbor took her two dogs for a walk on leashes.
Your kitties were outside with you and you allowed them to get into the neighbor's yard.
Neighbor returns with her dogs to her yard to find your kitties in the yard and one of the dogs caught one of the kitties, injuring it and requiring human intervention to rescue.
An offer was made to pay the vet bill but was later retracted, along with some heated words.

What are you wanting here? 
If you want good neighbor relations, I'd drop it and pay your own vet bill. You let your cats out, uncontrolled, and allowed them into a garden known to contain large dogs. I'd use this experience as a learning one and keep my cats indoors or on a leash when I let them outside with me so I can have control over keeping them safe. If you don't do this, you (and your kitties) will be taking your chances...

Just my opinion,
Heidi


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I agree with Doodlebug about the kitty's aggressive behavior.

What about using some sort of cat-fencing to confine your kitties to your yard?
Could be a worthwhile investment.
:kittyball


edit for spelling


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

gunterkat said:


> What about using some sort of cat-fencing to confine your kitties to your yard?


Mu husband made what we called "The Cat Cage" for our house in California. It was attached to a window I could open and the kitties could jump down for sunshine, fresh air and grass. The only problem, was it also let in flies and to get the kitties to come inside I had to turn on a sprinkler to make them jump back in and stay in so I could come inside and shut the window THEN go back outside to turn off the sprinkler.

When we build our next home, we will be designating one room as a cat room (bed, cat tree, food, litterbox) and it will have a catflap door to an enclosed 'cat run' similar to a dog kennel run. This way, the kitties can let themselves in/out and have a safe place to be outside. 

Currently, we have a dog kennel, made of wire that we keep on the back patio and put kitties out there 1-2 at a time for sunshine and fresh air. No grass, though... This gives them different stimulation and protection from any roaming dogs in the area...

How is Sam feeling today and is Mia changing her behavior towards him now that the trauma is further away and the vet/dog smells are wearing off?
Heidi


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I'm sorry this happened and hope that Sam heals quickly.

As far as the dog and the neighbor goes.....unfortunately some dogs do not get along with cats or other dogs. High prey drive or dog aggression should not be confused with human aggression. From the way I was reading it your cats were on your neighbors property, right? I just believe it is safer for cats to not be outdoors, because there are too many dangers outside. If your neighbor wanted to pay the vet bill that would be one thing, but I don't think there is anyway to make them.

There have been alot of suggestions in here and I hope soon the kittes are getting along again!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm very sorry about your kitten. But I agree with the others here. Your kitten was in the neighbor's yard. Therefore the fault lies with you. I understand in the UK it's common practice to allow cats to roam. When you do that, you have to understand that it's possible for these things to happen. You're responsible for your cats. Don't shift the blame to your neighbor. I hope kitty heals up real soon.


----------

